# what time to start?



## aklosowski6342 (Aug 9, 2009)

what time do you guys start on your first set of calling and your last set and do you do and evening like noon to 3 or 4? Just tryin to find out so im not wasting my time on differnt times thanks.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

sorry dude, i don't get the jest of your post??


----------



## Snowgooser (Mar 28, 2008)

I start at legal light in the morning and depending on the weather I call all day. Today I called until 12 and then took a break until 3:30 and then hunted until dark. It was over cast all morning and then cleared off around noon. It was pretty clear this afternoon and the coyotes were sluggish, but very active this morning.


----------



## aklosowski6342 (Aug 9, 2009)

that is what i was thinking leaves a good amount of time to eat some lunch and cheak my traps


----------



## aklosowski6342 (Aug 9, 2009)

that is what i was thinking leaves a good amount of time to eat some lunch and cheak my traps


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

i hunt the whole day regardless of conditions. they can be called in any time. that said, there are a few tendencies i have observed. in warmer weather up until winter really sets in, morning and evening result in more aggressive responses. they will come from further away and with more enthusiasm. as winter sets in they tend to hunt all day. i have my best hunting between 9 a.m. and 4 p.m. when the temps dip below zero. the reason behind this is that the coyotes are keying in on when the prey is active. when it is real cold; rabbits, mice, etc. will hole up and come out and feed during the warmest part of the day. it's a matter of survival. a calm, sunny day after a snow storm when the temps are 10-20 degrees below zero is absolute gold. when high temps run in the fifties, midday activity is lower that early and late. the moon phases have a similar affect. i hate hunting the full moon for coyotes. they get lazy during the day. i have had some good days anyway and still hunt, but the dark of the moon has rabbits out all day and the coyotes are out looking to kill them.


----------



## aklosowski6342 (Aug 9, 2009)

kingcanada

thank you so much you have saved me a lot of time plus the full moon i thought was the best and now i know :beer:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I don't get a ton of days to hunt per year so when I do get out I go like a madman from sunup till sundown. Eat on the go with a sandwich or some chips in the truck.


----------



## aklosowski6342 (Aug 9, 2009)

where me and my buddy hunt we have a little over 3500 acers and could most likely go 2-3 times a week so if any one would like to come out and hunt im in mid MN please PM me :sniper:


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

I have best luck early & late, but also hunt all day if I can. Taking the wind into consideration I pre-plan several locations, usually 2-4 stands per location. That way I don't waste time deciding where to go next, just jump into the truck and get over to the next spot...

Damn muzzle loader road shooter boogered my spot this morning, drove laps around & across it the entire time I was out there. The area was lousy with dogs during deer season but thanks to the slob in the truck, didn't even see a one this morning, let alone call one in...


----------

